# Czasownik dokonany i wielokrotnosc



## Szkot

Ian McEwan: She would wear her painting smock for days on end, long after a painting bout had subsided. 
Andrzej Szulc: Przez cały dzień [sic], długo po tym, jak odeszła jej ochota na malowanie, nosiła swój malarski kitel.
Kontekst: Jest psychicznie chora -  ma jakby zaburzenie obsesyjno-kompulsyjne.
W orygynale chodzi o wielokrotne 'painting bouts' (?ataki malarstwa) - każdy raz po atacie nosiła kitel. Wydaje się mnie, że dokonany 'odeszła' w polskiej wersji oznacza jednokrotność, że jedan raz miała ochotę, ochota odeszła, i koniec.  Wybrałbym 'odchodziła'.
Może czasownik dokonany oznaczać wielokrotne działanie w takim zdaniu?


----------



## majlo

W języku polskim, w przeciwieństwie do angielskiego (iterative verbs), czasownik dokonany nie może oznaczać wielokrotności (iteration). Po polsku czynności powtarzające się zawsze określamy czasownikami w aspekcie niedokonanym. Porównaj:

_Chodziłem do kościoła, gdy byłem mały.
_vs.
_I went (_not _I was going) to church when I was little.


_Jeśli chodzi o tłumaczenie p. Szulca, to nie jestem pewny, czy odczytał on poprawnie znaczenie zwrotu _for days on end_. Mylę się czy oznacza ono nie tyle "przez cały dzień", lecz "całymi dniami"?


----------



## arturolczykowski

> Po polsku czynności powtarzające się zawsze określamy czasownikami w aspekcie dokonanym.




???


----------



## majlo

arturolczykowski said:


> ???


Corrected. Thanks.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Co do kwestii wielokrotnosci atakow, to w wersji angielskiej mowa zdecydowanie o jednym ataku, mowiac to rozumiem, ze chodzi o chorobe i jej cyklicznosc, ale wydaje sie, ze tak jak w polskim mozna mowic o jednym ataku majac na mysli cykliczna chorobe... O co mi chodzi, bo widze, ze nie jest to zrozumiale wyrazone?


Przez wiele dni, dlugo po tym jak odeszla jej ochota na malowanie, wciaz nosila malarski kitel.

Koncentrujemy sie na jednym ataku i stad "odeszla" w formie dokonanej... przynajmniej ja tak mysle, ale reki za to nie dam uciac ;-)


----------



## Szkot

> Co do kwestii wielokrotnosci atakow, to w wersji angielskiej mowa zdecydowanie o jednym ataku


 
Może Cię źle rozumiałem, ale w wersji angielskiej mówi się bez wątpliwości o cyklicznych atakach tego typu (malarstwa).  'Would wear' oznacza wielokrotność, 'a painting bout' ma sens 'jedan atak z wielych'.

Mówiąc o jednym ataku, pisałbym (nie mogę mowić od strony McEwana) 'She *wore* her painting smock for days on end, long after *her* painting bout had subsided.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Zgadza sie mialem na mysli jeden z wielu atakow, ale wydawalo mi sie, ze w polskim mozna to ujac w wersji dokonanej np:

Po kazdym ataku, gdy juz oposcil ja "szal malowania" nadal przez wiele dni nosila malarski kitel...

Noszenie kitla masz w niedokonanym, ale kewstia "odejscia" ataku moze pozostac w dokonanym... tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje.


----------



## majlo

"Painting bout" można by zmienić w tłumaczeniu na liczbę mnogą. Wtedy aspekt niedokonany byłby łatwiejszy do wkomponowania w zdanie. Tyle wtedy jak przetłumaczyć "painting bour"?


----------



## Slovianka

Jeśli kontekstem sa zaburzenia kompulsyjne, to malowanie nie wynikało z ochoty, tylko z poczucia przymusu. Nie wiem, co ma oznaczać "the days on end" - może w ostatnim okresie życia? albo już zawsze potem? Może Szkot mógłby wyjaśnić.

She would wear her painting smock for days on end, long after a painting bout had subsided
Nosiła fartuch malarski jeszcze długo po ustąpieniu kompulsji/manii malowania. 
 
- Bo w potocznej mowie kompulsje często nazywane są maniami. W przeciwieństwie do nazywania sytuacji absurdalnych paranoją, nie jest to szczególnie drażniące dla lekarzy (może jest - dla psychiatrów). "Bout of the disease" można przetłumaczyc jako rzut choroby, ale w literaturze pięknej takie określenie nie spotkałoby sie raczej ze zrozumieniem ze strony czytelników.
Myśle, że wyrażenie "mania malowania" mogłoby tutaj pasować.


----------



## NotNow

Slovianka said:


> Nie wiem, co ma oznaczać "the days on end" - może w ostatnim okresie życia? albo już zawsze potem? Może Szkot mógłby wyjaśnić.


 
_Days on end _oznacza _przez wiele dni_, jak auturalczykowski sugeruje.


----------



## Slovianka

Dziękuję. "Dziękuję" jest za krótko, a więc: dziękuję bardzo!!! Dziekuję niezmiernie.


----------



## Thomas1

Szkot said:


> Ian McEwan: She would wear her painting smock for days on end, long after a painting bout had subsided.
> Andrzej Szulc: Przez cały dzień [sic], długo po tym, jak odeszła jej ochota na malowanie, nosiła swój malarski kitel.
> Kontekst: Jest psychicznie chora -  ma jakby zaburzenie obsesyjno-kompulsyjne.
> W orygynale chodzi o wielokrotne 'painting bouts' (?ataki malarstwa) - każdy raz po atacie nosiła kitel. Wydaje się mnie, że dokonany 'odeszła' w polskiej wersji oznacza jednokrotność, że jedan raz miała ochotę, ochota odeszła, i koniec.  Wybrałbym 'odchodziła'.
> Może czasownik dokonany oznaczać wielokrotne działanie w takim zdaniu?


Może. W gruncie rzeczy twoje zdanie ma więcej znaczeń. Podstawowe znaczenie, to jest pojedyńczej czynności jest jednak tym, które się nasuwa najbardziej.


Według mnie tłumaczenie jest dobre. Można się czepiać innych rzeczy, i to z braku zdań przed i po, ale to co jest tematem tego wątku, jest OK. Szkot jeśli mógłbyś przytoczyć zdanie przed i po tym,  które zacytowałeś (i z oryginału, i z tłumaczenia), to by to ułatwiło zadanie.

 W szerszym kontekście bez przeszkód powinno być zrozumiane tak jak zdanie w języku angielskim.
Jej mania objawiała się nieodpartą chęcią malowania. Potrafiła malować godzinami. A potem [p]rzez cały dzień [sic], długo po tym, jak odeszła jej ochota na malowanie, nosiła swój malarski kitel. Tego typu zachowanie można było u niej zaobserwować bardzo często, zwłaszcza w początkowej fazie choroby. Po pewnym czasie nie dziwiło już ono domowników, którzy przyzwyczajeni do widoku dziewczyny paradującej, czasami po kilka dni, w kitlu, przestali zwracać na nie uwagę. 

Można inaczej to przetłumaczyć, ale to jest możliwe właściwie przy każdym tłumaczeniu.  



Zgadzam się tu z jednym z przedmówców, że jeden raz może być rozumiany jako ogólne określenie,  które wyraża częste zachowanie:

Zawsze jak go ktoś zdenerwowal, zapalał papierosa i wychodził z domu. 

  Ojciec *zawsze jak* złapał cug to na trzy dni. Przeważnie było to po wypłacie.
http://books.google.pl/books?id=B3h...ak&dq="+zawsze+jak&lr=&client=firefox-a&cd=16

  odwoływania się do siły woli, odpowiadała tylko pewnym uśmieszkiem, który 
wyprowadzał go zawsze z równowagi. *Prawie zawsze, gdy on* się pojawił na twarzy

 
Jak już postanowił sobie, że coś zrobi, to robił wszystko, żeby się to ziściło i zazwyczaj dopinał swego.


----------

